# Suche Dirt Bike



## Dirter_13 (14. November 2006)

Hi Biker/innen!
Hat irgend jemand für nicht zu teuer Dirt Bikes zu verkaufen? 
Vlt ein Specialized P3 oder was ähnliches?
Bitte meldet euch bei mir!
sers


----------



## SpongeBob (14. November 2006)

Hmm. Der Bikemarkt?

Aber mal ehrlich, P3 und günstig? Hmm. Reicht net ein P2 fürn Anfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirter_13 (14. November 2006)

Hi,
danke dass du geantwortet hast!
ja, ein P2 würde schon reichen!?
ich denk nochmal drüber nach!
wie lang verkaufst du des denn noch?
bis es weg ist?


----------



## Priest0r (14. November 2006)

Dirter_13 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke dass du geantwortet hast!
> ja, ein P2 würde schon reichen!?
> ich denk nochmal drüber nach!
> ...



willst du ihn nicht erstmal fragen, ob er überhaupt eins zu verkaufen hat


----------



## Dirter_13 (14. November 2006)

Ich hab's halt so verstanden dass er eins zu verkaufen hat!
Hast du vlt irgendwelche Kompletträder oder Ramen zu verkaufen?


----------



## Priest0r (14. November 2006)

logo.
dynamics hardcore comp rahmen
laufräder genug 24" 26"
bremsen hab ich auch 
lenker vorbau steuersatz auch
eig alles ausser reifen schläuche kurbeln


----------



## Dirter_13 (14. November 2006)

hey cool!
hast du bilder von den rahmen?
kannst du die mir mal per e-mail schicken?
für wie viel würdest du die denn verkaufen?


----------



## Dirter_13 (14. November 2006)

Diesen Richi Torhammer find ich ganz interessant!
aber auf den bild is des 'n komplett rad!?
kann man des auch umrüsten dass man damit im wald fahren kann und halt auch andere sachen ausser street?


----------



## Köhlix (14. November 2006)

Warum will man sich überhaupt ein specialized kaufen????


----------



## Dirter_13 (15. November 2006)

wieso nicht?
findest du ein specialized schlecht?
also mein kumpel hat ein P3, und der ist damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Köhlix (15. November 2006)

Ja weil ein Hype um die Marke gemacht wirt! Das Chase ist mit sicherheit genau so gut nur jedes kleine Kind (nix gegen dich kp wie alt du bist) will halt wie The Claw fahren, nur das hat numal garnix mit dem Bike zu tun! 

Einer von meinen schützlingen is 15 und haut mit nem lowbudget BMX die Hammer 3er raus! 

Irgendwie kommt mir das was ich geschrieben habe etwas schwer verständlich rüber ich hof du weist trotzdem was ich sagen wollt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirter_13 (15. November 2006)

Gut,
aber was soll bitte ein Hype bedeuten?
Meinst du mit Chase das Cannondale Chase?? Und jedes kleine kind will was fahren einen Claw??
und ich bin fast 13, ich bin schon mal ein halbes jahr dirt gefahren (nicht grad schlecht!!)
und ich war mit meinem fahrrad sehr zufrieden! nur ich hab es nimmer
und etz versuche ich mir ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## Köhlix (15. November 2006)

Wegen "Hype" schaust ma ins Wiki rein! 

The Claw ist Darren Berrecloth! 

Ja ich meine das Cannondale Chase! Wenn du eh auch ma durch den Wald fahren willst kauf dir doch so eins! Wieviel willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## Dirter_13 (16. November 2006)

Gut Claw hab ich etz verstanden und den rest auch.
naja, bestimmt wär des cannondale keine schlechte wahl!
aber des kostet halt a weng mehr!?
ich hab halt nimmer so viel geld!!
und den entsprechend kann ich mir kein so teures kaufen.
vlt stell ich mir selber eins zusammen


----------



## Dirter_13 (16. November 2006)

welcher "Hype" wird denn um Specialized gemacht??
hab noch nix davon gehört!


----------



## Köhlix (16. November 2006)

Dann halt deinen Ohren gespitzt mei jung!


----------



## Dirter_13 (16. November 2006)

ok mach ich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (17. November 2006)

kona? da kriegst de die rahmen teilweise scho für unter 200 . kommt halt drauf an was du geldtechnisch zur verfügung hast.   
was den specialized hype angeht: also laut ner freeride umfrage fährt der grossteil specialzed bikes (sorry hab die genauen zahlen etz net da). warum des so is kein plan.

der stadler in nürberg und fürth hat doch zur zeit 20% tage. evtl. kriegst da ja so nen dynamics rahmen billig.


----------



## Priest0r (17. November 2006)

oder bei mir für 95e oder so
billiger is der im stadler auf keinen fall, da kostet er 150 oder so


----------



## zuspät (17. November 2006)

ja war doch nur ne idee. dacht ja auch dran dass der da den rahmen mal probe fahren kann. danach kann er ja schaun wo er in am billigsten kriegt.


----------



## SpongeBob (17. November 2006)

Ach ja, habe kein P2 im Angebot. Wollte das nur mal sagen. Aber ein anderes Bike. Bei Interesse, PM


----------



## Dirter_13 (17. November 2006)

welches bike hast du denn im angebot?
also, ich hätt gern nen specialized rahmen, einen kona rahmen oder halt so was ähnliches wär auch gut.
naja, so viel mehr über 200 kann ich dann wohl doch net für nen rahmen ausgeben!


----------



## puma347 (19. November 2006)

ähhh sry  stellst du dich dümmer an,oder is das jetzte so normal??sag doch endlich was du an geld ausgebn willst.ich hätt n draht zu ner günstigen variante.
und lasss dir kein billig verzogenen rahmen vom anderen andrehn.die wollan alle nur ihrn vorteil draus ziehn.


----------



## Dirter_13 (19. November 2006)

aha
weist de, ich kann mir sovieso net vorm frühjahr eins kaufen!!
wegen dem geld halt


----------



## puma347 (19. November 2006)

Dirter_13 schrieb:


> aha
> weist de, ich kann mir sovieso net vorm frühjahr eins kaufen!!
> wegen dem geld halt



kannst mit 282 euro lebn???also du müsstst nur n anruf machn,dann wird dir n tolles bike geliefert.ich poste weiter über pn,da sonst wieder wirbel drum gm8 wird


----------



## Dirter_13 (19. November 2006)

aha, hast du irgendwo ein bild von dem bike?
oder kannst du's mir per e-mail mal schicken?
was is es denn für eins?


----------



## dubbel (20. November 2006)

verkaufe dmr trailstar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirter_13 (20. November 2006)

Trailstar??? kenn ich net
für wie viel?
kanns du mal 'n foto per private nachricht oder so schicken?
wäre nett!
danke


----------



## jay-r1993 (16. Juli 2007)

hallo, ich habe ein cannondale chase 1 ´05 zu verkaufen. kannst dich ja mal melden [email protected]   icq 260498637


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Juli 2007)

hm der thread ist erstmal voll alt ....

vhb â¬ ?


----------



## jay-r1993 (16. Juli 2007)

hallo nochmal, hast du icq? 850â¬ fÃ¼r bike vllt.?


----------



## jay-r1993 (20. Juli 2007)

ich verkaufe ein cannondale chase 1: Das bike ist insgesamt in einem guten zustand. Ich kann ihnen aber keine garantie geben. Ich verkaufe es, weil ich  auf bmx umsteigen will. Cannondale chase ´05 rahmen chase 1 ´05 mit normalen gebrauchsspuren
Gabel: manitou stance flow ´05 10-13cm ferderweg
Laufräder  hinten und vorne mavic 325mit dt swiss speichen   nabe: vr: Formula mit steckachse, hr:cannondale fire, mit schnellspanner.reifen h und v schwalbe table top reifen signature timo pritzel (sind in ordnung )
Bremsen: v und h magura luise freeride ´05 scheibenbremsen
Steuersatz: fsa orbit extreme pro one point five( muss man glaub ich mal einfetten)
Lenker: cannondale freeride
Sattel: sdg gut erhalten keine risse
Tretlager: eastern bikes
Kurbel: fsa nasty boy
Bashguard: e-thirteen und im zubehör beiliegend cannondale grind
Pedale cannondale plattform
Kette: koolchain
Kettenspanner: point
Bike wurde auf singlespeed umgebaut.es ist ein 16 zähne ritzel drin und ein 14 zähne ritzel liegt im zubehör bei
Das hintere rad hab ich erst zentrieren lassen aufgrund eines kleinen seitenschlages, doch ein minimaler ist noch drin.vllt.so 1-2mm aber das ist ja bei hardtails so üblich.
Neupreis lag bei 1899. Kaufdatum:29.9.2006
Letzte inspektion:15.1.07, Fahrradpass liegt bei


----------



## jay-r1993 (20. Juli 2007)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=60360&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------

